# hpf2yo10.dat



## cybercat (Nov 24, 2009)

I need to install my printer(HP deskjet 3845)in my computer, but it send me that I´ve to have a hpf2yo10.dat file and I don´t know where can I find it.Could anybody help me with that.Thanks (I´ve got win xp in my computer).


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please insert the disc that came with the printer, open the cd in my computer, right click hp disc then choose explore. Look for a folder named UTIL>CCC> look for a file named Uninstall_L2.bat, double click that file and follow the instructions, please do not restart the computer after uninstallation finished and put a check mark on "restart my computer later". Perform again the Uninstall_L3.bat with the same procedure then restart the computer. download this installer for your printer in this web site:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...en&dlc=en&cc=au&product=372330&os=228&lang=en
Then install the printer using the downloaded software. Let me know ASAP.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you for your answer masterjed,but the point is that I don´t have the printer cd.
I´m trying to install the printer without the cd.Do you have any idea? what can I do in order to install it?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Please download first the software. You can download the software through the link that i have provided above.


----------



## cybercat (Nov 24, 2009)

ok,I did it,what´s next?


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

Open the downloaded file so that it will extract the file. After extraction, go to start, click on run and type "%temp%" then the temp folder will open, look for a folder 7zs... or something that starts like that. That was the hp files that was extracted.Look for a folder named UTIL>CCC> look for a file named Uninstall_L2.bat, double click that file and follow the instructions, please do not restart the computer after uninstallation finished and put a check mark on "restart my computer later". Perform again the Uninstall_L3.bat with the same procedure then restart the computer. Install back the software using the downloaded file.


----------

